# Italy Life.



## XxHolic1232 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello! I plan to go to college on Italy next year. I plan to live there for awhile! I want to be prepared, i have read up on many things and it would be amazing to talk to people who have already done this! I have gained doubts and to know it is possible, would be awesome!
Thank you!


----------

